# int'l schools, living costs etc in Miri Sarawak



## movingtomalaysia

Hi,

I am moving from Australia to Miri on a job assignment. I have two children (6 and 8 year old), who only know English. Miri residents, or those who know about that place, could you please give me some info on that place? I am particularly interested in schooling for children.

Thanks


----------



## LaurainMalaysia

movingtomalaysia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving from Australia to Miri on a job assignment. I have two children (6 and 8 year old), who only know English. Miri residents, or those who know about that place, could you please give me some info on that place? I am particularly interested in schooling for children.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Miri is a smallish town and there is only ONE "international school' which is actually a Shell school run by Shell Oil. This means that priority is given to Shell employees. So if you are one, you are in luck! However, contractors and other expats have to go on a waiting list. I have a friend who was a contractor and her daughter went to a local privately run Chinese school (as a 6 year old) and was taught in English and started to learn Chinese. She eventually got into the Shell school after about a year on the waiting list. Kids over 11 (12 onwards) have to be boarded at a school in Brunei (jerudong). 

Good luck feel free to email me if you have any other questions. We have been here for 4.5 yrs and working for Shell. 

Rgds & Happy Holidays,
Laura


----------



## Explorer707

Hi laura,

I got a job opportunity in Petronas. Can you please do let me know if I am able to get admit my 2 kids 6 and 8 in International School? Also, please do let me know if any Indian School is located there or not>

Regards,

Mano



LaurainMalaysia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Miri is a smallish town and there is only ONE "international school' which is actually a Shell school run by Shell Oil. This means that priority is given to Shell employees. So if you are one, you are in luck! However, contractors and other expats have to go on a waiting list. I have a friend who was a contractor and her daughter went to a local privately run Chinese school (as a 6 year old) and was taught in English and started to learn Chinese. She eventually got into the Shell school after about a year on the waiting list. Kids over 11 (12 onwards) have to be boarded at a school in Brunei (jerudong).
> 
> Good luck feel free to email me if you have any other questions. We have been here for 4.5 yrs and working for Shell.
> 
> Rgds & Happy Holidays,
> Laura


----------



## marilyn555

Explorer707 said:


> Hi laura,
> 
> I got a job opportunity in Petronas. Can you please do let me know if I am able to get admit my 2 kids 6 and 8 in International School? Also, please do let me know if any Indian School is located there or not>
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mano


Hi Mano, 
you can look for Tenby international school, Senadin in Miri which are quite near to Petronas office in Lutong. But I believe that your company should have arrange for your kids schooling matters?

There is no Indian school in Miri, well, I would say less Indian actually reside in Miri...But dont worry, we are all friendly and can speak fairly fair english 

welcome to Miri!!!!


----------

